

Community votes on new trust features, we build them. - picasso81
http://blog.airbnb.com/brought-to-you-byyou

======
picasso81
The complete list, idea submission field, and voting mechanism, can be found
here: <http://www.airbnb.com/safety#feedback>. Look forward to seeing your
submissions. -Joe

------
ljf
Interesting that the image is of a user called Emma J, smiling and saluting to
the camera. Is the implication that this is /the/ EJ?

Just a random name choice?

~~~
picasso81
Random. I swapped out the image on the blog post so there is no confusion.

------
lpnotes
From a purely technical perspective, how do you build a voting mechanism like
this? What common tools/languages are involved?

Disclaimer: I'm a student trying to learn front-end interactive design.

------
gojomo
A worthwhile community-driven initiative.

However, it's notable that the community's two most popular requests –
mandatory photos, and repercussion-free refusal-to-rent-for-any-reason – would
each be arguably illegal for traditional landlords due to antidiscrimination
rules. AirBnb may filter out the meth-heads only to have an equally-costly
parade of federal regulators and attorneys-general show up.

------
kevinpet
Great! I love amateur-designed security protocols!

